# 2012 Archery whitetail!! AWESOME MOUNT!



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Well my first archery kill is done and I picked him up from the taxidermist yesterday and he looks AWESOME!!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry guys its sideways...


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

awesome trophy!! congrats on a great buck! looks great!!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Turned out awesome.congrats!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking buck congrats .I hope you dont mind .


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks!! I'm not sure why he was sideways but thank you for fixing it!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice buck, looks good


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Your welcome .Great looking mount both ways .Again congrats thats one heck of a first deer .


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome Deer!!! Congrats!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

GREAT -- a bruiser!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a brute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Good looking buck - nice width and a professional looking mount


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great buck


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## TuffBuc (Aug 21, 2009)

Great mount!


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

What a nice Buck!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Love the early season bucks where you can see the muscle definition the form gives it!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, hopefully here soon I will be taking another brute to the taxidermist! Well worth the $780


----------

